# Cheshire Chitter Chatter



## friedaweed (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey cool people how are your horses? 

The weather's looking grey for this weekend which brings me onto my favorite place to buy vinyl.

http://greynpinkrecords.com/





I picked up a mint factory sample of Pink Floyd's Umma Gumma for £18 today. The shop which is named after Caravans 1971 album 'In the land of grey and Pink' is run buy owner Mike and his zero hour contract employee Paul and has been trading since 1985. 

We chatted for a while about prog rock before I bid them farewell and moved on to Steptoes and picked up a copy of Call of Duty Black Ops for the bargain price of £6.







I love Brook Street me.

What's happening in your part of Cheshire?


----------



## Shirl (Feb 19, 2015)

Fucking Cheshire  The soft underbelly of the north 
Come to Hebden Bridge instead


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 19, 2015)

Geddorth my thread sheep shagger


----------



## JimW (Feb 19, 2015)

Rogue apostrophe on the Steptoes sign (good's bought...) 

My daily bit of Cheshire interest was failing to happen in London tonight - Crewe's youth FA cup tie against Arsenal cancelled for second (!!) time due to waterlogged pitch at Boreham Wood. It's almost as if these Cockernees are avoiding us.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 19, 2015)

North?


----------



## Shirl (Feb 19, 2015)

Frieda this morning!


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 19, 2015)

No crack in this wee mans diet


----------



## Shirl (Feb 19, 2015)

Aaaaarrrctually, I rather like to do my charity shopping in Cheshire, a better class of cast offs


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 19, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Aaaaarrrctually, I rather like to do my charity shopping in Cheshire, a better class of cast offs


I do mine in Tod. On your new washing line


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 19, 2015)

The only Cheshire around here is cheese.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 19, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> The only Cheshire around here is cheese.


You can spread your cheese around Cheshire Chitter Chat fisshy-fingers it's not all about local people. 

Have you been to my new independent fragrance shop?


----------



## Shirl (Feb 19, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> I do mine in Tod. On your new washing line


I'm not sure what this means. Are you thinking about my knickers?


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 19, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I'm not sure what this means. Are you thinking about my knickers?


You don't need to climb the wall when you has toolz.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 19, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> Have you been to my new independent fragrance shop?


I haven't. Although I believe that there are branches in London too.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 19, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> I haven't. Although I believe that there are branches in London too.



They told us we'd be the only ones


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 19, 2015)

*A Christmas message from the Bishop of Chester*




The Bishop of Chester, left, having some musical fun with the Lord Lieutenant of Cheshire, David Briggs at Cr8

"The most important thing in life is to be loved, and to know that we are loved. Christmas is a story of belonging and being loved. That’s why it has such a lasting appeal."


----------



## Shirl (Feb 19, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> *A Christmas message from the Bishop of Chester*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frieda, you're a right soppy bastard sometimes


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 20, 2015)

In Cheshire today the free paper was delivered

I love the Standard





It's free


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 20, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> In Cheshire today the free paper was delivered
> 
> I love the Standard
> 
> ...


So is the news that one house has gone up in price?


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 20, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> So is the news that one house has gone up in price?


Aye next door The cunts have had one of those roller canopy things installed over their patio doors. I'm waiting for the council to get back to me to find out if they should of applied for planning consent


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 22, 2015)

It rained in Cheshire today.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 25, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> It rained in Cheshire today.



It was very foggy in Cheshire again this morning.  Proper pea souper.  Must be the smoke from the rich burning all of the poor people.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 26, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It was very foggy in Cheshire again this morning.  Proper pea souper.  Must be the smoke from the rich burning all of the poor people.


Sun shone on the righteous today


----------



## moose (Mar 27, 2015)

It's proper frosty in Cheshire/derbyshire/Staffordshire borders today. But we have a new record shop and a new comic shop


----------



## Ming (Mar 29, 2015)

Is the Wirral classed as Cheshire? It used to have an L postcode then it changed to CH. There used to be quite a funny website about the Wirral dedicated to putting 'the penis back into peninsula'.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 2, 2015)

Ming said:


> *Is the Wirral classed as Cheshire?* It used to have an L postcode then it changed to CH. There used to be quite a funny website about the Wirral dedicated to putting 'the penis back into peninsula'.


Na no chance. The Wirral has Ch postcodes to fool the snobs on the west side into thinking that they live in the countryside. We even allow the neighbouring taffs to pretend their privileged too. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CH_postcode_area


> The *CH postcode area*, also known as the *Chester postcode area*,[2] is a group of postcode districts near the England/Wales border. Having previously roughly covered the former Chester district and present-day Flintshire county, postcodes for the Wirral Peninsula (CH41-CH66) were transferred to it in 1999 from the L postcode area.[3] It includes Birkenhead, Chester, Ellesmere Port, Neston, Prenton and Wallasey in England and Bagillt, Buckley, Connah's Quay, Flint, Holywell and Mold in Wales.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 14, 2015)

well west Wirral should have the CH prefix whilst east Wirral should have the L prefix obviously.


----------



## Ming (Apr 16, 2015)

Vikings were quite big on the Wirral back in the day. There's a viking long ship buried under my old local The Railway Inn. Mike Rutherford expressed an interest.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 16, 2015)

Ming said:


> Vikings were quite big on the Wirral back in the day. There's a viking long ship buried under my old local The Railway Inn. Mike Rutherford expressed an interest.


Did they bring the Ice Cream to Parkgate?


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> The shop which is named after Caravans 1971 album 'In the land of grey and Pink' is run buy owner Mike and his zero hour contract employee Paul and has been trading since 1985.


I love that album.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 16, 2015)

*Council U-turn on parking tickets issued at Sandy Lane Aqua Park *


> Families soaking up the sun at Sandy Lane Aqua Park over the past few days had their fun ruined after being slapped with parking tickets.
> 
> Motorists who parked on a grass verge on Sandy Lane on Friday (April 10) and Tuesday (April 14) to use the park facilities returned to their cars to find they had been issued with penalty charge notices – which have now been revoked in a U-turn decision by Cheshire West and Chester Council (CWaC).
> 
> ...


*http://www.chesterchronicle.co.uk/news/chester-cheshire-news/sandy-lane-aqua-park-chester-9052540*


----------



## Ming (Apr 17, 2015)

There's a great cheese shop in Chester. It's called The Cheese Shop. Got a nice smelly Stinking Bishop from there.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 23, 2015)

Ming said:


> There's a great cheese shop in Chester. It's called The Cheese Shop. Got a nice smelly Stinking Bishop from there.


I go in there a fair bit. It's walking distance from my Mansion. They ain't cheep mind so I like to taste about 30 different ones before I buy 12.5 grams of the one I like


----------



## Ming (Apr 24, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> I go in there a fair bit. It's walking distance from my Mansion. They ain't cheep mind so I like to taste about 30 different ones before I buy 12.5 grams of the one I like


One of the few down sides to Vancouver (apart from FEB difficulties) is cheese. You can get good cheese here but its not as freely available as the UK. Leads to crime.
http://vancouver.24hrs.ca/2015/02/20/man-charged-for-stealing-12000-kg-of-cheese


----------



## friedaweed (May 8, 2015)

http://www.chesterchronicle.co.uk/n...news/election-2015-chester-won-labour-9212239


> *Election 2015: Chester won by Labour in historic victory over Conservatives *
> Labour has secured an historic election victory by winning the City of Chester and defeating the Conservatives by the narrowest of margins.
> 
> A long, tense night at the Northgate Arena had to be decided by a recount which saw Labour candidate Chris Matheson emerge triumphant and left previous Tory MP Stephen Mosley facing the despair of defeat.
> ...


----------



## Motown_ben (Jun 17, 2015)

Been there a few times when i'm over Chester way. pretty decent shop and the owner was a very nice chap too.



friedaweed said:


> Hey cool people how are your horses?
> 
> The weather's looking grey for this weekend which brings me onto my favorite place to buy vinyl.
> 
> ...


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 17, 2015)

Motown_ben said:


> Been there a few times when i'm over Chester way. pretty decent shop and the owner was a very nice chap too.


Aye. He's been there as long as I can remember


----------



## Motown_ben (Jun 18, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> Aye. He's been there as long as I can remember


 If you get over to liverpool there seems to be quite a few new record shops springing up lately which is always a good thing.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 23, 2016)

As Widnes is in Cheshire (it was definitely in Lancashire when I was born) thought I'd better post this here.

Anyone know West Bank in Widnes? - thats the bit between near the Catalyst museum and the River Mersey. I'm going to visit there soon and my s-i-l (who lives in Widnes) sounded horrified saying that its a 'no go area' and 'really rough'.  We've started calling it The West Bank. 
Anyone have up to date gossip on the area?


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 24, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> As Widnes is in Cheshire (it was definitely in Lancashire when I was born) thought I'd better post this here.
> 
> Anyone know West Bank in Widnes? - thats the bit between near the Catalyst museum and the River Mersey. I'm going to visit there soon and my s-i-l (who lives in Widnes) sounded horrified saying that its a 'no go area' and 'really rough'.  We've started calling it The West Bank.
> Anyone have up to date gossip on the area?


Yeah I work in that area from time to time. It's fine. It is a bit rough but it's not exactly the Gaza Strip  Widnes is actually in Halton now which is the small unitary Authority of Runcorn and Widnes. It may even end up in Greater Merseyside if some people have their way in the not too distant future. 

You'll be fine in Widnes. They sound thick but they're nice enough folk once you give them a hi six


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 24, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> Yeah I work in that area from time to time. It's fine. It is a bit rough but it's not exactly the Gaza Strip  Widnes is actually in Halton now which is the small unitary Authority of Runcorn and Widnes. It may even end up in Greater Merseyside if some people have their way in the not too distant future.
> 
> You'll be fine in Widnes. They sound thick but they're nice enough folk once you give them a hi six


  So nowts changed then. West Bank was always a bit rough. My dad was raised there. My gran kept a lodging house for navvies there. Nowt thick about us.

I looked a google street view - its got green bits now! and trees! the cut looks like a marina! 

The number of scouse accents I hear when I visit would suggest it might already be in merseyside. Widnes was moved into cheshire and Halton created aaages ago. Don't think cheshire wanted it. Lowered the tone.   Anyway I still consider myself a Lancashire lass.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 24, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> So nowts changed then. West Bank was always a bit rough. My dad was raised there. My gran kept a lodging house for navvies there. Nowt thick about us.
> 
> I looked a google street view - its got green bits now! and trees! the cut looks like a marina!
> 
> The number of scouse accents I hear when I visit would suggest it might already be in merseyside. Widnes was moved into cheshire and Halton created aaages ago. Don't think cheshire wanted it. Lowered the tone.   Anyway I still consider myself a Lancashire lass.


I was working in Halton when it formed. It was more about them separating from Cheshire for their own financial reasons than anything. Runcorn in particular was high on the socio economic deprivation index and attracted a lot of funding at the time. Much of it was getting creamed off by Cheshire. When it went unitary there was a lot of European Social fund cash and a lot of New Labour money for the area. That's all dried up now.

One of the biggest developments on the west bank has been the new bridge crossing. A lot of people bought up housing in that area thinking they'd get top dollar when the bridge was built. It's not quite in West Bank now so some of that backfired. It's nowhere near as bad as it was in say the 1990s when it was really a den of inequity.

I like Widnes myself. 

ETA Give us a shout if you're around for a while I'll meet you for a pint. Better still if you're still there come over to Chester for the Northern Drinkies in May


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 24, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> I like Widnes myself.



not so keen on it myself, thought it doen't look as grim as it used to when I left - which is why I live in London.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 24, 2016)

By the way, I came to london for the fresh air.
Widnes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> The town became heavily polluted with smoke and the by-products of the chemical processes.[21] In 1888 the town was described as "the dirtiest, ugliest and most depressing town in England"[22] and in 1905 as a "poisonous hell-town".[23]
> 
> Their especial ugliness is, however, never more marked than when the spring is making beautiful every nook and corner of England, for the spring never comes hither. It never comes because, neither at Widnes nor St. Helens, is there any place in which it can manifest itself. The foul gases which, belched forth night and day from the many factories, rot the clothes, the teeth, and, in the end, the bodies or the workers, have killed every tree and every blade of grass for miles around.
> 
> — Robert Sherard, The White Slaves of England, Being True Pictures of Certain Social Conditions in the Kingdom of England in the Year 1897, p. 47


  It was still polluted enough in the 60s and 70 for lung and skin complaints to be really common. There were areas of Widnes were rain would corrode the paint off cars.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 24, 2016)

this is what it looked like back in the 80s - after I'd left - this is cleaned up a bit from how it was in my childhood!

and below what it looks like now, I hardly recognise it (the lock above is on left of photo below)


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 30, 2016)

Well west bank was lovely. Its actually got trees, and gardens. People were friendly, and mostly still sounded Widnesian - not all scouse yet.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 9, 2016)

Duke of Westminster dies aged 64 - BBC News

Hearts bleeding a slight tinge of purple piss around these parts


----------

